# Prediction and odds for derby matches!



## Mr.NiceGuy (Oct 25, 2016)

Match in League Cup between Liverpool and Tottenham is one of the biggest matches in League Cup. The both teams play very well, but only one can be a winner. I found odds from big bookies on twitter @betinasia - SBOBet odds are next:
1 - X - 2
1.65/3.75/4.8

I expect very uncertain match, but my tips for this match are1, and maybe BTTS.
What are you thinking about this match?


----------



## Miror (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh mate, great tips!
1 and BTTS !

I also saw tips from today from twitter @betinasia
Draw in match Man UTD vs Man City!
What are you thinking about it?


----------

